

Libertarian democraphobia - gabrielroth
http://www.willwilkinson.net/flybottle/2009/05/04/libertarian-democraphobia/

======
gabrielroth
This is a critique, from a libertarian perspective, of Peter Theil's
'Education of a Libertarian,' which got some play on HN the other day.
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=578417>) I thought I'd post this as an
interesting continuation of the debate.

------
jacoblyles
A coherent response, but I think Wilkinson is missing the powerful a-moral
reason to desire seasteading: lowering the barrier to entry in the governing
industry should increase quality. That isn't a _libertarian_ reason for
seasteading, it's a positive, non-political reason.

